# how to remove driver door glass



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

thinking of replacing my scratched driver door glass
how hard is it to remove?
door panel has to come off. Does the vertical bar separating the 2 pieces of glass have to come out? how does glass come out? does the channel felt/rubber have to come out? 
thanks


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Lower window. Remove hardware from the lift & the bottom of the glass on the "holder". Slide out through bottom of door.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Thanks


----------

